# Truck Bed Rack, No Wheel Removal - Pipeline Best Option?



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm currently using a Thule Doubletrack hitch-mount for my Toyota Tacoma but I rage about it everytime I have to carry two bikes and the handlebars of one mash into the seats of the other etc etc.

Anyways, since I'm looking for a new rack I want to move the bikes into the truck bed. I always worry about getting rear ended. I can deal with a hit on the truck, but the bike...oh man.

No front wheel removal, bike must be very secure in transport, and lockable.

Is the Pipeline rail rack my best option? Most recent threads I can find for opinions go back to 2011 and I'm wondering if anything better has come out since then.

Thanks!


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

I've got a Taco too. I've always layed my bikes down in the bed but am not a fan of doing it. I've been looking at hitch mounts like the Thule you have but am also concerned of getting rear ended. Wouldn't your home owner's or car insurance cover it though?


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

I believe it would but I'd rather avoid that all in the first place. I can't imagine I'd be happy with 'fair market value' for a used bike, not to mention the hassle of it all.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

timmaayyy said:


> I've got a Taco too. I've always layed my bikes down in the bed but am not a fan of doing it. I've been looking at hitch mounts like the Thule you have but am also concerned of getting rear ended. Wouldn't your home owner's or car insurance cover it though?


If you get rear ended, your home owners won't cover it. 
You car insurance should but may not.

However, most the time if you are rear ended it is the other guys fault and their insurance will cover it.

If the bike is stolen, your insurance will not cover it because the bike is not a physical part of the car. You home owners insurance will often cover it but I think only if the car is at home.


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought the Thule insta-gater, mounts to the tailgate, didn't like having to close the tailgate to put the bike in, so I put a piece of 2x2x6 across the front of my bed and used clamps to mount the insta-gater to it so the bike faces forwards(which seems way more stable since the whole wheel fits on the rack) 

It sits secure, can add a lock, or use a trusty cable lock and hook it to the tie downs.


----------



## jenks (Oct 10, 2006)

I have 2005 Nissan Frontier so a similar truck to you. I just recently got a pipeline rack and I really like it. I did a lot of searching for the best option and that is what I came up with. Right now, I just have two bike mounts, but I am going to be getting two more. That is a nice thing about it because you can add on to the rack easily.

I don't know you have have the rail system in your truck, I know Toyota offers one, but I have the utilitrack with is similar to Toyota's. I used that to hook my rack into the truck so it is more solid than what they suggest with a tie-down type strap. They are also now offering a rack for that system but if you are interested I can tell you how I did my rack it is cheaper than their rail system.

I've never posted pictures here, but I'll try to figure it out and post a couple of my truck.

One last thing, they offer a little velcro strap to go around the wheel. I don't feel like it I need it really, but it is a great way to make me feel even better about the bike staying put so it's worth the extra couple dollars as far as I am concerned.

-Jon


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

Very cool Jon!

I think I'm gonna try the Pipeline bed rail rack. My Tacoma has a OEM bed rail and Pipeline says it will fit  I'll grab it for Xmas or something so I'll post pics and my thoughts afterwards!


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fore the short while I had my Titan I had the rec rac set up. I really liked how unobtrusive it was in the bed when not in use. When used it held the bike pretty solid and I had no complaints.

The build quality was really nice as well. I took a bunch of pics and planned to do a review, but never got around to it.

Rec-Rac :: Bike Racks for Pickup Trucks


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Thule Tailgator is your best option


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

From an earlier thread...."Just modified my "drop in" style mount to accommodate a second bike (GF's 29er)....mines a short bed....this mount I fabricated just out of scrap I had laying around...held down using just one bolt (existing truck bed bolt)....Works great for me!"


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been using one for the past year and in general, I like it. A few issues I've run into is that a few of the black plastic clamps that hold the actual wheel racks to the frame have cracked where the nut and screw clamp down. One of the wheel diameter adjustment knobs broke off so one of my wheel racks is stuck in a 26in wheel size. Also, if you do lots of road and mountain biking like I do, changing between tire widths is a pain in the arse.

Other than those quibbles the rack is great. Its sturdy, holds the bikes in well, is relatively cheap and has held up good in the elements here in Houston.

Also, if I had to do it over again I'd get one wheel rack that holds the rear wheel. It's often a hassle trying to get three bikes into the back without the bars hitting each other.


----------

